# new to group



## Bret Hinds (Nov 12, 2006)

hello out there! I am new to this  just wanted to say hi! and ask a question, does anybody know the correct names for dan rankings in korean arts? all the best in the arts


----------



## dubljay (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Sorry I'm not well versed in the Korean arts, however many here are.  There is a very large KMA section here on MT with many knowledgeable members, don't worry, you've come to the right place for information.

Again Welcome to MT and happy posting.

-Josh


----------



## Bret Hinds (Nov 12, 2006)

thank you for the post


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT.

Enjoy your stay and happy posting.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 12, 2006)

First, welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:

Second, here's a list of the terms you're looking for:

1  : _il_ 2  : _ee_ 3  : _sahm_ 4  : _sah_ 5  : _oh_ 6  : _ryook_ 7  : _chil_ 8  : _pal_ 9  : _koo_ 10  : _ship_
So, 1st dan would be il dan, 2nd would be ee dan, etc.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## bydand (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## exile (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Bret---good to have you with us---always nice to have another Korean-MA person on board!


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT

Daenriel


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome!
Now sit down, shut up, and HANG ON!:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Nov 13, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Bret.  

Kacey's pretty much dead on, although many Korean systems will use "cho" instead of "il" for that 1st dan rank.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Welcome to MT.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT! About the Dan names in Korean.....What Kacey said.:ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcomeand greetings.  Plenty of answers in the lorean pages! Enjoy.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

AoG


----------

